
Provisionals for All: Seattle's Next Light Rail Project Must Plan for the Future - jseliger
http://seattletransitblog.com/2016/05/24/provisionals-for-all-st3-must-plan-for-the-future/
======
maxharris
A line between Ballard and downtown would have the highest ridership right
now, so it should be built first. But ST3 proposes to delay this for nearly
two decades!

So I think this proposal to add even more far-flung lines (that I'll never
ride) doesn't help anything.

